# Tourettes



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

That really isn't funny, I can only thank god that I don't F$%king suffer from it you F*&king WÂ£"%er


----------



## HH's TT (Mar 6, 2005)

I like...lol :lol:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Mute tourettes syndrome foundation

You may already know, I am involved with several charities. This to me is a particularly deserving cause and it has touched me quite deeply. "Mute Tourette's Syndrome" has long been in the shadow of its more famous sister disease and although much rarer, is even more tragic in its consequences. While a child suffering from Tourette's has difficulty containing its anger and frustration resulting in spontaneous verbal eruptions, a child with "Mute Tourette's" cannot express itself in this fashion. There is however an answer. A great deal has been achieved by the "Mute Tourette's Foundation" using new art therapy techniques. But their work can only continue with our help. Just 50 pence will keep a child in crayons for a day, and Â£2.50 will provide enough paper for a whole week. I hope you will help me and give your support. I've attached a picture of what the therapy can achieve, and I believe it will affect you as it did me.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dee said:


> Mute tourettes syndrome foundation
> 
> You may already know, I am involved with several charities. This to me is a particularly deserving cause and it has touched me quite deeply. "Mute Tourette's Syndrome" has long been in the shadow of its more famous sister disease and although much rarer, is even more tragic in its consequences. While a child suffering from Tourette's has difficulty containing its anger and frustration resulting in spontaneous verbal eruptions, a child with "Mute Tourette's" cannot express itself in this fashion. There is however an answer. A great deal has been achieved by the "Mute Tourette's Foundation" using new art therapy techniques. But their work can only continue with our help. Just 50 pence will keep a child in crayons for a day, and Â£2.50 will provide enough paper for a whole week. I hope you will help me and give your support. I've attached a picture of what the therapy can achieve, and I believe it will affect you as it did me.


Yes it did :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

dee said:


> Mute tourettes syndrome foundation
> 
> You may already know, I am involved with several charities. This to me is a particularly deserving cause and it has touched me quite deeply. "Mute Tourette's Syndrome" has long been in the shadow of its more famous sister disease and although much rarer, is even more tragic in its consequences. While a child suffering from Tourette's has difficulty containing its anger and frustration resulting in spontaneous verbal eruptions, a child with "Mute Tourette's" cannot express itself in this fashion. There is however an answer. A great deal has been achieved by the "Mute Tourette's Foundation" using new art therapy techniques. But their work can only continue with our help. Just 50 pence will keep a child in crayons for a day, and Â£2.50 will provide enough paper for a whole week. I hope you will help me and give your support. I've attached a picture of what the therapy can achieve, and I believe it will affect you as it did me.


Now that is funny


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

:lol: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Did anyone see the programme a few weeks ago about the British kids at an American Tourettes Camp?

So funny.

Not quite as funny as the kid from a few years ago, but still worth a chuckle at any rate.

One of them appeared to be putting it on, rather than having uncontrolled outbursts. 

Funniest was when the were let loose in a nearby town and the whole group of them were randomly swearing and/or ticking/twitching at the passers-by. They nearly got their arses kicked for shouting "n igger" and "Twin Towers".

I'm sure its a crushing affliction for those that have it, but for everyone else its funny


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jampott said:


> They nearly got their arses kicked for shouting *"n igger"* and "Twin Towers".
> 
> I'm sure its a crushing affliction for those that have it, but for everyone else its funny


So if you were of black African descent, you would find it funny being called "n i99er"? :roll:

</pendant hat off>


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > They nearly got their arses kicked for shouting *"n igger"* and "Twin Towers".
> ...


Says he with dsylexic joke in his signature. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


That was a joke, was it? :roll:


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

I recently got arrested while carol singing with a local charityâ€¦â€¦ itâ€™s the last time I go with the Tourette sufferers!!


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

The difference between American and British help

http://www.tourette-syndrome.com (American)

http://www.tourette-syndrome.co.uk (UK)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dee said:


> The difference between American and British help
> 
> http://www.tourette-syndrome.com (American)
> 
> http://www.tourette-syndrome.co.uk (UK)


PMSL


----------

